# Massey Ferguson computer diagnostic



## D4006

Greetings everyone,

was trying to find a computer diagnostic tool/scaner/software for MF diagnostic. Does anyone know what is it called, where to get it etc!? hank You all
Bojan


----------



## DanielWilson

Does it use the standard OBD2 scanner that cars have been using since the late '90's?

If so, I've seen them at AutoZone and Advance Auto Parts.

Of course, my experience is in the US ... not sure what's available in Croatia.


----------



## D4006

*Not sure,*

haven't seen the connector, but the old one is 16 pin, round one, like old Toyota, BMW......I've found out it is called WINTEST.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum D4006! A picture of the connector would be very helpful to give folks an idea of the type of connector and diagnostic software you are looking for.


----------



## D4006

*Connector*

Thank You
Like i've said , it is called "Wintest", should be same for AGCO tractors
Here's the pics


----------



## Live Oak

Could this be what you are looking for?

http://www.usaecms.com/md200/index.htm

http://www.diagnosticinnovations.com/pdf/prod_200_mf01.pdf


----------



## yangfarmer

*MF can protocol*

Is anybody have schemats for diagnostic conectors wher is +,-, k-line and the rest .What is CAN-protocol number ?
I have Massey 6180 on S
isu engin with dynashift . I also have ELM327 scaner is wery good for cars and i have hope that scaner will read my errors.


----------



## mcsa

Is anybody know where I can find program WINTEST and CAN to USB cable?


----------



## mclaren11

*Win test*

Did any of you guys locate this software or could point me in the right direction??

Thanks:dazed:


----------



## mclaren11

Did you find it??


----------



## spannerman

*MF diagnostic*

You can download the software here: Massey Ferguson Wintest Diagnostic Software Torrents - yourBittorrent, but you will also need the dedicated hardware to communicate with the tractor.
The hardware usually connects to the pc via the serialport, but now lately MF started to use usb connection interfaces.
I dont know where to buy these interfaces, ofcourse the MF workshop have them, but I doubt they will sell to customers.


----------



## mclaren11

*MF Wintest*

I could not find the download mate, could you help us out?


----------



## spannerman

Seems like a problem to link to the site from here, but if you go to "###.yourbittorrent.com" and perform a search for MF diagnostic software you should be able to find what you are looking for. When you are going to do the intallation you will be prompted for a code, the version which will be installed depends of the code you enter.


----------



## Rat

Hi
Did you manage to source the hardware and software to communicate with the MF tractor?


----------



## akira

Hello

I need help. I have a Massey Ferguson 5400. I need to do tests diagostico the machine.
Anyone know where I can find sotfware and hardware?

Thank you.


----------



## G2BPro

Hello All,
It is now ready. WE have a diagnostic tool that can diagnostic multi-brand and that works.

g2bpro.com

Thanks Phil


----------

